# Getting the EX's name off the timeshare



## cookies88 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was awarded the timeshare in the divorce.  However, it's still in both of our names.  How do I get it changed to my name only?  I have been told I can do this through a title company in Florida and not spend a fortune to work with attorneys.  Any suggestions?  Getting the EX to sign off on it won't be a problem - I just don't know the process.  Thanks!


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 15, 2011)

When I've gotten divorced (cough, x2) I've collected quitclaim deeds (my lawyer wrote them, but you can get the form off the Internet) and not bothered to re-title my homes (never owned a timeshare while married).  Then I've just used the quitclaim at the sale.

I don't know whether that's good advice or not, it's just what I've done in North Carolina at the advice of my attorney.


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 15, 2011)

You can do quit claim deed yourself.
If you think it's too much work and not sure what to do, contact Lisa at Legal Timeshare transfers (her TUG name is LTT) or Alan at time travel traders (His TUG name is ttt). They charge norminal fee (around $90) to prepare what you need. They will remove your ex's name from original deed and send it to Hilton, so Hilton can remove your ex's name too.
If you cannot find their contact info, just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 15, 2011)

Do what "yumdrey" says.
Once your Ex delivers a QCD, it will need to be recorded in the public records of the county where its located and then a copy of the recorded deed is sent to the Transfer Office at HGVC.

Using a doc-prep service like LTT or TTT eliminates the hassle of doing it all yourself.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 15, 2011)

You would do it like any other real estate asset that is in both your names. there are three steps

1, prepare and sign the new deed
2) record it with the county land records 
3) notify the resort

You can do it yourself but If you want to farm out the work, hire a timeshare closing company to write up the new deeds for signature, record them and notify the resorts...You just write the checks


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 16, 2011)

The OP did not indicate if there is a loan on the property(ies). If there is a loan it is much  more difficult to get the FS (former spouse) off the loan and the deed.


----------



## cookies88 (Sep 16, 2011)

There is no loan on the timeshare so I just need to do the quitclaim.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 16, 2011)

The QCD must be filed in the county in the state where the timeshare is located.  

Filing fees are $35 ish, obviously depends on state county fees.

You might be able to call the office/sales office of your timeshare and ask them if they know the contact info for the county offices.  They usually can direct you to either a website or provide you info on filing procedures.

I did a QCD myself, forwarded to the party to get signed and notarized.  Then received that back and forwarded by mail or courier to the county office with fees.  They then record the new deed and sent it back to you.

Once recorded you then can provide it to the timeshare to UPdate there info and remove EX.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 16, 2011)

Tugger TTT - Alan - Time Travel Traders/TS Transfers is semi-retired and is referring most of his business to:

Legal Timeshare Transfers
Lisa Short and Mary Pless
4513 Hwy 129 North
Cleveland, GA 30528

1.706.969.8906

readylegal@gmail.com


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 16, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> You can do quit claim deed yourself.



Agree that you can do it yourself.  I don't know if it matters or if one way is better than the other but what I did was a Warranty Deed from Self and Ex-Wife to Self.

George


----------

